# 52005 vs 52351



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 15, 2011)

52005 typically bundles with most cystoscopic procedures.  I agree with your co-worker, 52351 and 74420-26 would be the correct coding.  52005 would be billable by itself with the urologist inserts a catheter and injects contrast to evaulate the system (perhaps for a ureteropelvic junction obstruction or for a kidney stone).
Hope that helps.


----------

